# Scwinn Predator



## 727374as (Jul 10, 2009)

I found a Schwinn Predator at the Goodwill.    Not sure of what year it is?   Number on the rear dropout is GO287?


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 10, 2009)

post a pic


----------



## 727374as (Jul 11, 2009)

*Predator*

I would like to know how old the Predator and the Rollfast is .   Hope these pics help


----------



## Pure Bikes (Jul 11, 2009)

*Predator date*

I believe that means the predator was built in Feb of 1987. I will have to double check though. Don't know about the rollfast.


----------



## RandyS (Aug 21, 2009)

Pure Bikes said:


> I believe that means the predator was built in Feb of 1987. I will have to double check though. Don't know about the rollfast.




Correct, that is a Giant date code. Serial number is probably on the opposite dropout.


----------

